# Καλιφορνάτε, μου φαίνεται



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Η αμερικάνικη πολιτεία της Καλιφόρνιας θεωρείται ότι πήρε το όνομά της από το όνομα ενός φανταστικού νησιού που αναφέρεται στο μυθιστόρημα _Las sergas de Esplandián_ («Οι περιπέτειες του Εσπλαντιάν») του Ισπανού συγγραφέα Garci Rodríguez de Montalvo, το οποίο κυκλοφόρησε κάπου το 1510. Το φανταστικό νησί, που κατοικείται μόνο από γυναίκες, πήρε με τη σειρά του το όνομά του από τη βασίλισσα Calafia. Στην Ευρώπη πίστευαν για πολλά χρόνια ότι η Καλιφόρνια είναι νησί και έτσι την απεικόνιζαν οι χάρτες. Δεν είναι νησί (αυτό το μάθαμε) και *δεν γράφεται με δύο -λ-* όπως η _καλλιέπεια_ (αυτό θέλει μια προσπάθεια ακόμα).


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Know, that on the right hand of the Indies there is an island called California very close to the side of the Terrestrial Paradise; and it is peopled by black women, without any man among them, for they live in the manner of Amazons.

Dreams of calli:fornication


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2011)

Δε διαφωνώ αλλά είναι βαθιά χαραγμένη στη μνήμη η ταμπέλλα Αποικιακά- Αρτύματα- Παντοπωλείον "Η Καλλιφόρνια", κοντά στο λιμάνι των Πατρών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2011)

Και η στάση Καλλιφορνά Καλλιφρονά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η Καλιφόρνια [...] δεν είναι νησί και *δεν γράφεται με δύο -λ-* όπως η _καλλιέπεια._



Οπότε: _*Καλιπόρνια*_ = πορνογεμιστή πολιτεία των Η.Π.Α., ενώ *καλλιπόρνια* _(τα)_ = ιδιαίτερα όμορφα πορνογραφήματα — ή δεν τα κατάλαβα καλά, δάσκαλε;


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

@ Zάζουλα: Καλλιέργεια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Zazula said:


> ή δεν τα κατάλαβα καλά, δάσκαλε;


Καλά τα κατάλαβες. Εκεί είναι και η κοιλάδα της σιλιπόρνης.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 23, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε: _*Καλιπόρνια*_ = πορνογεμιστή πολιτεία των Η.Π.Α., ενώ *καλλιπόρνια* _(τα)_ = ιδιαίτερα όμορφα πορνογραφήματα — ή δεν τα κατάλαβα καλά, δάσκαλε;



Βλ. και *San Pornando Valley*.


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Βλ. και *San Pornando Valley*.


 
That's El Dorado El Durado Helldurado! ;)


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 23, 2011)

daeman said:


> That's El Dorado El Durado Helldurado! ;)



*Durex Lex Sed Lex*!


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Durex Alex, said Alex.


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Durex, Alex, said Alexa and he rushed to get some.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 24, 2011)

Kaliffordable: εκεί το σεξ είναι οικονομικό. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Καλιφόρνιθες = chicks from California


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Καλιφόρνιθες = chicks from California


 
California Gurls​


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 24, 2011)

Καλιφουρνιστά=αρτοποιήματα από την Καλιφόρνια


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε: _*Καλιπόρνια*_ = πορνογεμιστή πολιτεία των Η.Π.Α., ενώ *καλλιπόρνια* _(τα)_ = ιδιαίτερα όμορφα πορνογραφήματα — ή δεν τα κατάλαβα καλά, δάσκαλε;





nickel said:


> Καλά τα κατάλαβες. Εκεί είναι και η κοιλάδα της σιλιπόρνης.





Cadmian said:


> Βλ. και *San Pornando Valley*.



Αντιγράφω από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

"Κι άλλο ένα τηλεοπτικό μαργαριτάρι, που δεν το άκουσα ο ίδιος αλλά μου το στέλνει φίλος. Αντιγράφω:

_Στον Alpha στην εκπομπή world party (ταξιδιωτική εκπομπή πρέπει να είναι). Οι δυο παρουσιαστές είναι στο Σαν Φρανσίσκο και πάνε να επισκεφτούν τη Σίλικον Βάλεϊ. Η κοιλάδα της σιλικόνης λέει ο ένας και χαμογελάνε πονηρά. Το ξαναλέει: «Να μιλάμε και ελληνικά: Κοιλάδα της Σιλικόνης. Πάει αλλού το μυαλό σου, προσθέτει όλο νόημα».

Εντάξει, το λάθος είναι συχνό, οι λέξεις είναι κοντινές, Silicon το Πυρίτιο, Silicone η Σιλικόνη. Αλλά ρε φίλε, σου φαίνεται κάτι περίεργο, σε μια γλώσσα που δεν κατέχεις καλά. Γιατί επιλέγεις να κάνεις ένα φτηνό αστείο και δεν λες, χμμ μήπως δεν ξέρουμε κάτι;

__Βρίσκω υπερβολικές τις απαιτήσεις του φίλου μου -δεν γεννήθηκε ακόμα ο δημοσιογράφος της τηλεόρασης που θα σκεφτεί ότι υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να μην ξέρει κάτι, ούτε εκείνος που θα παραιτηθεί από ένα φτηνό αστείο επειδή μπορεί να έχει κάνει λάθος."

_Μήπως όμως εμείς δεν ξέρουμε κάτι; 
Μήπως δηλαδή οι παρουσιαστές παραστράτησαν, κατά λάθος ή «κατά λάθος» (ή κατά πάθος), κι αντί να πάνε στην Κοιλάδα του Πυριτίου, το Silicon Valley, έφτασαν στην Κοιλάδα της Σιλικόνης, το San Fernando Valley; 

Γιατί, λάθος στο πάθος και πλάκα στην πλάκα, όπως γράφει στη Γουίκη:

*Silicone Valley* may refer to:


A *misspelling *of *Silicon Valley*, nickname for the Santa Clara Valley, also known as the South Bay area of San Francisco, the location of many American high tech companies


*Silicone* *Valley *(San Fernando Valley), a pioneering region for the pornography industry; nickname coined as a pun on Silicon Valley, but referring to silicone breast implants rather than silicon chips


*Silicone Valley *may also refer to Strahinjića Bana in Dorćol (a neighborhood of Belgrade, Serbia), because it is frequented by many «trophy» women (allegedly with breast implants)
Since the late 1990s, Strahinjića Bana street became a "café-street", with dozens of bars, restaurants and cafés. Since then, it became favorite entertainment place of the emerging classes of Belgrade's nouveau riche and gold diggers*, and the street has been sarcastically nicknamed "Silicone Valley" because it is frequent by many trophy women (allegedly sporting surgical implants) and their wealthy bushinessmen.​
Αυτό θα έδινε και νέο νόημα στο Α στην πάνω δεξιά γωνία της οθόνης του Alpha. Όπως παλιά στην τηλεόραση.

Εν Σιλικόνη βαπτιζομένων σας, κύριοι
η της πορνάδος εφανερώθη προσκύνησις


* gold-digger = "γυναίκα-χρυσοθήρας", ερωμένη πολυτελείας (παραδόπιστη, συμφεροντολόγα)


----------

